# Male or Femal Green Terror?



## Oscarmeyer321 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is this a male or female green terror? I was sold this as a male. Sorry for the blurry pic.










Thanks.


----------



## Oscarmeyer321 (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone? I know the picture is blurry and I will take a few more clearer pictures soon.

Can anyone give me hope for a male?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

How long is it? The size will help determine, though a better pic would help more. :thumb:


----------



## Oscarmeyer321 (Jul 23, 2010)

dwarfpike said:


> How long is it? The size will help determine, though a better pic would help more. :thumb:


Approximately 3".

I will take some better pics as soon as I get home from work.

If this turns out to be female, I will be on a search for a male.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Probably too small and young for anyone to have a good guess. But I will anyway. 

One difference between male and female GT's is that females have a thinner orange trim to thier fins than males.


----------



## Oscarmeyer321 (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a higher quality picture of my unknown gendered Green Terror.

Can anyone identify if this is a Male or Female, now?

Please?


----------



## Oscarmeyer321 (Jul 23, 2010)

anyone have any clue?


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

At three inches any guess is a stretch. It isn't big enough to start demonstrating any male characteristics so you really can't tell. Wait until it is a few inches longer and you should start to see an elongation of the dorsal fin and somewhat of the beginnings of a nuchal hump if it is male. Hope this helps.


----------



## cindy28358 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 2 terrors and had no idea on the sex until yesterday I noticed wigglers in the tank and the mom protecting them viciously. I've only had them for just over a month. I purchased them they both were appox 1.5 inches.. The male has grown to about 3 in the female has barely changed at all... Maybe 2 inches at the most. She is much darker than the male, almost a charcoal color. The picture you have looks like my male.

I had no idea they were of breeding age and just bought the 2 because i was stocking my tank after being upset because I couldn't find Convicts on the island.

I'm in no way and expert, but compared to my 2, yours looks like my male.


----------



## cindy28358 (Aug 2, 2010)

Correction: My male is about 4 inches long now... Was at work when I made the last post. I'm trying to upload some photos of the pair and the wrigglers.


----------

